# Out of the Game :(



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jul 9, 2008)

All plants were found and destroyed by some people I know. Leo's weren't called but still blows.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 9, 2008)

Load up the guns and dogs boys its time for a hangin!!!!! Good luck.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2008)

*what your plants have been destroyed ? if so ,,,god that must hurt ,sorry for your loss eace:*


----------



## jeffca (Jul 9, 2008)

dam that sucks sorry to hear that, sounds like a move by some elderly neighbors.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 9, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Load up the guns and dogs boys its time for a hangin!!!!! Good luck.



Naw

Get the tar warmed up n find them feathers.........


----------



## Tater (Jul 9, 2008)

What happened?


----------



## Bulgarblast (Jul 9, 2008)

Awww man. I'm sorry to hear about your loss.:cry: It's a every growers worst nightmare. I hope you don't give up, as it's such a rewarding pastime. Just make sure that when you do, you don't tell another soul about it. 

Revenge is sweet, and all good things come to those that wait... :hitchair:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

That is messed some people truely suck man. I feel so sorry for you man that is my worst nightmare. They'll get there own Carma thats for sure.. Don't give up ok keep on growing ....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 9, 2008)

Karma is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 9, 2008)

Man that sucks bad. How did they find it?


----------



## bznuts (Jul 9, 2008)

that is brutal to hear. last year i had some of the same problems. *EDIT*


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 9, 2008)

What.....! Now that they are destroyed kick the guys A** that did it...


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

Wwoww I Would Be So Pissed Off Hide Your Plants Better And Dont Show Ppl Its Happend To Me 2 Time I Know The Pain.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jul 14, 2008)

I cannot wait to grow again


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jul 25, 2008)

They walked up on a patch of them, then searched around and found more. Dumped them all out and crushed the plants.


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 25, 2008)

......i got alot of rope.......

remember this '' loose lips sink ships '' next time (and there will be a next time) make them almost too tough to get to. it's worked for me in the past and it WILL work for anyone. if you dont like to go to your plants, the chances of anyone coming across them is remote.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 25, 2008)

someone found one of my spots and has been feeding them, found their empty containers of plant food today. i haven't been out to check on them in a month. im gonna let them have them. suck that they just killed yours. sorry man.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Aug 8, 2008)

It's all for experience and paying dues I guess. Not a great year for growing anyways, the weather has been really wierd.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey man,sorry for your loss.I hope your relationship with those who commited this act,is one not mentioning.Retaliation will not be worth it.Just get some nice beens,a few bulbs,and have a nice winter  There is always a next time.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry to hear that.need to set some traps around your grow.


----------



## palafox (Aug 9, 2008)

The loss of all your hard work must really hurt.  Maybe you can try again indoors


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 10, 2008)

I had this problem year after year in the beginning. I stopped all that, though. Now, I go out and find a patch of briars or thorny bushes, cut a belly crawl path through them, explore a little bit, then cut down an arms length. Crawl a little more, cut down some more. Since this time I haven't had any people problem, and it keeps the deer out. I still have to cage them, but now I don't have to worry about the cages being spotted, just that ground hogs like to pull em down.


----------



## lillift (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn that sucks, keep at it you'll succeed.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

*** they do that for....


----------

